# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Интернет-магазины

## Asteriks

*Пользуетесь ли Вы услугами Интернет-магазинов? Я не пользуюсь, но хочу узнать, как это делается. Вы мне не поможете, не расскажете? Вот, например, книжный магазин oz. Пользовался кто его услугами? Довольны?*

----------


## Asteriks

http://oz.by/ (это я с сайта скачала, по гостю доступен)

*Правила оформления и доставки заказа интернет-магазином OZ.by*

*Общая информация
*
Интернет-магазин OZ.by - организация, осуществляющая продажу товаров по образцам на территории Республики Беларусь. На рынке интернет-индустрии магазин работает с 1999 года.

*Регистрация*

Если Вы впервые в нашем магазине, Вам будет предложено зарегистрироваться.

Регистрация производится однократно. Она позволяет пользоваться сервисами магазина: оформлять заказ, отслеживать состояние заказа, получать скидку и бонусы. Без регистрации оформить заказ через интернет невозможно. Это можно сделать только по телефонам 624-36-42 (Велком) или 777-12-02 (МТС). После регистрации Вам будут предоставлены псевдоним и пароль, которые позволят при повторных посещениях магазина входить в персональный раздел. Все личные данные, в том числе псевдоним и пароль, можно изменить в персональном разделе на странице "Личные данные".

*Конфиденциальность*

Интернет-магазин OZ.by гарантирует, что любая личная информация, предоставленная заказчиком, используется только для внутренних целей, связанных с исполнением заказа. Доступ к этой информации имеют только администрация OZ.by и пользователь. Информация не передается третьим лицам. OZ.by принимает все необходимые меры для ее защиты.

*Оформление заказа*

Все товары, которые имеются в нашем магазине, представлены на сайте OZ.by. Поиск осуществляется через меню "Искать". После того, как вы нашли нужный товар, вам необходимо перенести его в корзину, нажав на кнопку "Положить в корзину". После этого Вам надо зайти в "Корзину" или нажать кнопку "Оформить заказ" и пройти несколько шагов процедуры оформления заказа.

При заполнении контактной информации старайтесь вводить ее правильно и подробно. Это ускорит выполнение заказа.

Закончив оформление заказа, дождитесь появления "Подтверждения" с номером вашего заказа. Он Вам пригодится, если возникнут какие-либо трудности. Также заказ подтверждается письмом на e-mail, указанный Вами при регистрации.

*Сумма заказа*

Сумма заказа рассчитывается на момент оформления заказа. Т.е. цены на заказанный товар фиксируются непосредственно на момент оформления данного заказа.

За время комплектации и доставки заказа цены на товары из заказа могут меняться как в большую, так и меньшую сторону. В зависимости от множества факторов. Например, таких, как изменение цен поставщиком, изменения курса валюты страны поставщика, начало или окончание акций, действующих на этот товар.

Но! Это никоим образом не отразится на сумме уже оформленного заказа! Потому что "цены действительны на момент оформления заказа".

*Комплектация заказа*

Комплектация заказа производится по следующим принципам:

Наличные заказы начинают комплектоваться сразу же после их обработки. Безналичные заказы и заказы, которые оплачиваются через банк или почтовым переводом, начинают комплектоваться только после получения нами документов, подтверждающих перевод денег, либо после гарантии оплаты.

В описании товара под его ценой указан срок сбора заказа. Если товар есть в наличии, напротив него будет надпись "на складе". Если же товар везется под заказ, будет указан срок комплектации в днях. Для различных товаров срок комплектации будет отличаться друг от друга. Он формируется автоматически, в зависимости от того, когда ожидается ближайшая поставка данной группы товаров. При заказе более чем одного товара, берется максимальный срок комплектации данных товаров.

Внимание! По статистике по разным причинам (окончание товара у поставщика, форс-мажорные обстоятельства и т.д.) мы не можем выполнить заказ на порядка 2% товаров.

*Доставка заказа*

Доставка заказа осуществляется способом, указанным заказчиком при оформлении заказа. Доставка осуществляется в течение срока, указанного на сайте для данного вида товара и способа его доставки. Время доставки Вашего заказа рассчитывается следующим способом: берется срок комплектации заказа и прибавляется срок доставки товара.

В случае, если курьер пришел в срок, оговоренный во время предварительного звонка, а заказчика не оказалось дома, или курьеру не открыли дверь, т.е. он не смог осуществить доставку по вине заказчика, то покупателю надо будет оплатить двойную доставку.

*Получение заказа*

При получении заказа убедитесь в качественном и количественном соответствии заказанного и полученного товара. Возврат или замена товара возможна в случае обнаружении брака, порчи вследствие неправильного хранения или транспортировки по вине продавца. В случае, если видимый брак товара не был обнаружен при получении, товар возврату не подлежит. Если товар после получения и оплаты, по каким-либо причинам (кроме брака), не удовлетворит покупателя, он имеет право в течение 3 дней вернуть (обменять) товар, выплатив неустойку в размере 20% от стоимости товара.

*Гарантии*

Мы гарантируем качество и комплектность предлагаемого товара и услуг. Покупатель вправе требовать точного, своевременного исполнения заказа. Мы несем полную ответственность перед покупателем за выполнение заказа. В случае возникновения конфликтных ситуаций, мы предпримем все меры, чтобы решить спорный вопрос, ставя превыше всего интересы покупателя.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Вот попробую, только цены там какбэ...

----------


## Asteriks

Отпишись потом, хорошо?

----------


## vova230

Пользовался, не этим, а другим каким-то. Камеру новую покупал через интернет-магазин. Вроде все нормально, оплата была после получения, только маленький аванс требовался. Заплатил 20 у.е аванса и это при стоимости камеры в 3500 у.е.

----------


## Pasha_49

Пользуюсь только интернет магазинами, и никогда не пользовался простыми. Цены намного лучше, и с гаранитей все нормально(хотя у нас никогда ничего не ломалось). Покупали холодильник, фотик, телеоны, нетбук, и многое по компам(больше 35 заказов)... Технику только в интернет. Жалко денег в простых покупать. Только я смотрю срзу на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Там есть магазины. Ещё ищу в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Эти 2 сайта содержат объявки с интернет магазинов. Или поисковиками, но ими реже [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

OZ.by пользуюсь года 2 , все нравится, косяков не было. Сегодня получила книги с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   У них сейчас акция - любая книга 3500  б.руб. + подарок + клубная карта. Выбор есть.

----------


## Marusja

пользуюсь blesk.shop.by, иногда еду через интернет заказываю (если в Минске нахожусь).

----------


## Akasey

Астерикс, вот я пользовался ОZ.BY и нормально, цена книжки получилась дешевле чем в магазине, пришла вовремя. Регулярно приходят рассылки о новинках.

----------


## Asteriks

http://www.likbez.by ещё один белорусский книжный маг, по платнику.

----------


## Banderlogen

Сегодня заказ делал.
Позвонил, решили куда лучше подвезти, привезли, посмотрели, оформили.
Все ок.

----------


## Sanych

Где делал заказ?

----------


## Banderlogen

> Где делал заказ?


Вот тут [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

Интернет-магазинами не пользовался  Только приобретал кое что у iTunes

----------


## VirDignus

оз.бай пользуюсь регулярно, уже длительное время. всё супер, мне работа этого магазина очень нравится, цены нормальные, к примеру книги на оз.бай стоят дешевле чем на ликбез.бай

----------


## Olga12

А мне нравится книжный интернет-магазин Читатель.by – https://chitatel.by/ . У них доставка по всей Беларуси почтой или курьером. Огромный ассортимент книг разных тематик и направлений для любого возраста!! 
Также постоянно проводят акции и скидки , и любую книгу можно приобрести по приятной цене)

----------

